

MacBook Air survives 1000-foot, 125mph fall from plane - shahocean
http://9to5mac.com/2015/02/10/macbook-air-plane/

======
2510c39011c5
I think how it survives depends on the angle from which it crashes to the
ground, as well as the touch point. From the picture, it looks that the touch
point is the lower left corner of the keyboard side. From that point to the
touchpad, is the aluminum shell, which is relatively more flexible than the
touchpad glass and absorbed quite some crash impact to that part...Then from
that point on, the touchpad had to broke itself to absorbed the impact
propagated from the left side of the touchpad to its right side. And we can
see from the picture that there was some point at which the crash force was so
great that the touchpad from that point on broke into pieces at finer
granularity; and that point is also near the line where the aluminum shell
displays a more obvious dent.

I just feel the deformation as the result of this crash is quite predictable,
given the same initial parameters...Then why bother went up that high and
threw out the laptop, at the risk of hitting some farmer? And if the purpose
is to infer some universal rules by induction, I guess many many more laptops
(all with the same initial form) need to be thrown out at that height...

